# Great Animated DVDs Releasing this Halloween



## MovilleGirl (Aug 23, 2004)

Muniz-Voiced Animated Import Hits the United States

Moville Mysteries has been a mystery to the United States, until now. FUNimation Productions, Ltd., one of the nation's leading independent home video entertainment and brand management companies, today revealed that they will introduce Moville Mysteries to the U.S. market. 

The animated series, featuring the voice of Emmy-nominated Frankie Muniz (“Malcolm in the Middle”) as Mosley (Mo) Moville, is a comic cornucopia of twisted tales, eerie encounters and irreverent humor. In every shadowy nook and cranny of Ouigee Falls, behind each corner, lurks the unknown, the unsolved, and the utterly unexplainable.

The first DVD, to be released September 21, 2004, is Trick or Tale… Twisted Classics. Sit back and hold on to your recliner as “The Tell Tale Heart,” “The Headless Horseman,” and “The Island of Dr. Moreau” are retold… in Mo style. Episodes include, “The Tell Tale Recliner,” “The Good Old Days,” and “How Now Meowing Cow.” 

“The trick is to keep your eyes peeled… and oh yeah, never let ‘em smell your fear.” – Mo

Moville Mysteries features the voices of: 
Emmy-nominated FRANKIE MUNIZ (Malcolm in the Middle) as Mosley Moville 

TARA SPENCER-NAIRN (New Waterford Girl) as Mimi

DAN PETRONIJEVIC (Angel Eyes, Earth Final Conflict) as Hitch

Visit www.movilledvd.com for more information and to view trailers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

New Tales from the Cryptkeeper

The Cryptkeeper hasn't read from his book in years. Now, the Stacks of Fear are open and will be available on DVD beginning October 5.


Moville Mysteries - Brand new to the United States ~ On DVD September 28

New Tales from the Cryptkeeper ~ Stacks of Fear ~ On DVD October 5


----------

